# HD 1080i - HDMI vs Component



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

Hello

We just got a new LCD (Sony) but also have a older Mits RPTV. With the new LCD the HDMI connection is a no brainer I have two choices with the Mit RPTV. 

It doesn't of course have the HDMI but does have a DVI and DTV Component. The maxium resolution of the set is 1080i. Has anyone compared the output and PQ of both HDMI and Component especially on a RPTV? I'm thinking of getting a HDMI swithcer and using a DVI-to-HDMI cable. Thanks


Kenny J


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mitsubishi has a problem with HDMI input on RPTV built before 2006. The black level is washed out.Here is a good article:
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5317
I personally would hooked my older RP Mitsubishi component.
I have mine hooked up component because the blacks are CRUSHED with HDMI.
I believe the same would be true for your DVI input.
My picture is Fantastic with component.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

It sounds like _smackman_ has your answer.

But it also points out that it varies from TV to TV. The only real way to know is to experiment and see what looks good to _you_. Not everyone sees it the same. For the longest time I used component but was forced to go with an HDMI-DVI cable for PPV reasons. The quality was actually better which surprised me. When I tried a few years ago, component was the clear winner.


----------



## HiDefRev (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Panasonic 1080p RPTV. The only difference I can tell between component and HDMI ( using the same settings for both inputs ) is that the component input produces a slightly softer image. I find component better for SD and HDMI better for HD. But, that's my personal preference.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I have a 55" Hitachi RPTV (57F510) that I have a VIP211 hooked up to. I used component at first, and now use HDMI cable. I really haven't noticed any difference in quality.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

smackman said:


> Mitsubishi has a problem with HDMI input on RPTV built before 2006.


By RPTV do you mean CRT based or DLP also?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

722921 said:


> By RPTV do you mean CRT based or DLP also?


My understanding is its ALL Mitsubishi RPTV that have HDMI inputs and Chassis is Version 27 or below.
My Mitsubishi is a CRT RPTV that was calibrated last December by one the best in the business.(Craig Rounds). He worked really hard to get the HDMI input calibrated where the Blacks were not crushed. He got it close but its not as sharp as component.
I do not have this issue with My Toshiba HD-A30 DVD player. Its HDMI output is different than Dish.

*I was a beta tester for Dish on a "one shot" test for 6 weeks in late 2007. They sent me software that allowed me to pick from 2 choices of HDMI ouput. It was called a HDMI COLOR SELECTOR.
The Beta software color selector switch was under menu, 6,3, Analysis, HDMI Test.
I am able to choose between RGB and YCrCb.
When I chose YCrCb my HDMI input to my RPTV looked great like it previously did before Dish changed HDMI outputs.
If I leave it on RGB my HDMI input looked "flat". The blacks are washed out.
This Choice was a fix for my CRT RPTV on HDMI input.
I was hoping they would install this color selector permantly on the next software upgrade.
On Dec.4, 2007 the test ended. No Color selector switch. 
Dish told me it might not be in the companies best interest to do this as a permanent fix because it was not a wide spread problem.*


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well mine has 2 HDMI inputs and neither has issues with blacks, so maybe it's just the CRTs? This is true for dish and DVD sources, both look great.
What is chassis version 27?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

722921 said:


> Well mine has 2 HDMI inputs and neither has issues with blacks, so maybe it's just the CRTs? This is true for dish and DVD sources, both look great.
> What is chassis version 27?


Look on the back of your Television and it should say what number chassis Dish used in your set.
My Television was made in 2006 but you may have a higher revision chassis number. 
I only have one HDMI input. My Television was the last of the CRTs Mitsubishi produced. My picturwe is Awesome.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Don't forget that Component does not include HDCP. So if your TV works well with HDMI/HDCP (or DVI/HDCP) then you really should use it. As said some TV's don't work well, for various reasons, with HDMI.


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

Well this weekend I moved the new Blu-Ray player out to the Mits RPTV where it will get more use despite the new Sony LCD. I bought a HDMI switcher and from the Mits used a normal HDMI cable with a DVI/HDMI adapter.

So far the PQ from the Blu-Ray player has been outstanding even with the set at 1080i (no 1080p for this model) with both BD and SD. I'll still do a test with both the HDMI and Component with the new receiver this weekend when it arrives.

I did by the way clean the lenses on the guns along with the mirror plus did a 64 point convergence and already used the DVE disc for calibration.


Kenny J


----------

